# IPV question



## rvdwesth (30/10/14)

Why would my IPV at random times just shut itself off?
I cannot figure out why this is. Maybe a thermal protection?


----------



## Riaz (30/10/14)

is it maybe an auto-off feature?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth (30/10/14)

Dont think so, cause sometimes it stay on for days... Like now it turns off every 3 or so minutes


----------



## Andre (30/10/14)

Mine has never done that. Wonder if it is not a malfunction?


----------



## rvdwesth (30/10/14)

Possibly...


----------



## GerharddP (30/10/14)

Are your batteries fully charged? I have seen a review of the sig 100w where the guy said that if your battery is too drained it will try to keep your current wattage setting as far as possible before it will just shut of to prevent damage.


----------



## K_klops (30/10/14)

My ipv switches off if I leave it on but dont touch it for a while ,then it powers down. Just saves your battery life from running the led screen on low light. Wouldnt use much power tho I suppose.
Mine takes about 5-10 miniutes of not touchinh it tho


----------



## rvdwesth (30/10/14)

Aha... that might be it... i will check it out


----------



## K_klops (30/10/14)

Riaz said:


> is it maybe an auto-off feature?


I would definately agree with @Riaz that its a software feature to protect the device.
The user manual is a joke though, the instructions are terribly written. Maybe have a look online or other forums for similar posts? 
Very interesting though. 
I thaught that was what it was meant to do.
Thanks for the post


----------



## Andre (30/10/14)

K_klops said:


> My ipv switches off if I leave it on but dont touch it for a while ,then it powers down. Just saves your battery life from running the led screen on low light. Wouldnt use much power tho I suppose.
> Mine takes about 5-10 miniutes of not touchinh it tho


On mine the led screen goes off, but when I touch the fire button it lights up and fires immediately. It never powers down by itself so that I have to do the 5 clicks again. Maybe it is a newer version of the IPV 50. I found this manual online, but does not say anything about it: http://www.kickcigsnow.com/batterie...review-pioneer4you-ipv-v2/ipv-v2-user-manual/
Did learn that one can switch off the touch sensor fire button though.


----------



## VandaL (11/11/14)

Yup, I've had mine for about 3 months now, never had it auto switch off, if i leave it at 45w turned on and go to bed, wake up the morning for a little wake n vape it fires immediately at 45w. Not sure what the issue is with your device


----------



## 6ghost9 (11/11/14)

I know I watched some videos on the IPV when trying to decide to pull the trigger or not and saw that on some of them if you give it a bump or tap then the battery looses connection for a few seconds and the device turns off...I cant say thats the case with yours but it may be a possibility?


----------

